# Distributing 811 OUTPUT



## DeCrapinator (Feb 23, 2005)

I want to feed the SD output from an 811 to a splitter in my media closet so I can feed two other TV's we don't use all that often. There is no COAX output on the 811. All I have is an extra coax run from where the 811 is situated to the media closet in the garage. This is about 60 feet.

Will an AV to RF convertor provide satisfactory SD picture quality? Do I need an amplifier?

If so, what brand of RF convertor is recommended.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I am using a Multiplex Technologies Modulator for my SD distribution. I added a distribution amp, but I was only having issues with 1 display that is a little less sensitive on it's tuner.

I am also Distributing DVI in my house. I am feeding more then one HD display with the same 811 using DVI over Cat5 conversion.

So yes, what you are looking to done can and has been done by many. Results are pretty good if you do it the right way. In your case, since you only care about feeding SD to your other displays, I would recommend a 2 or 3 channel modulator with Composite or S-Video in. They also sell modulators that are MTS Stereo and with built in amplification. Channel Plus units are good, they will run you between $30 - $260 depending on how many inputs and audio channels they provide. Also some have IR targeting distribution.

Hope this helps,


----------



## DeCrapinator (Feb 23, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am using a Multiplex Technologies Modulator for my SD distribution. I added a distribution amp, but I was only having issues with 1 display that is a little less sensitive on it's tuner.
> 
> I am also Distributing DVI in my house. I am feeding more then one HD display with the same 811 using DVI over Cat5 conversion.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for the great tips. I'll look for the models you suggested.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Why not just use an old VCR? If the VCR gets a picture and even if the transport is bad, it can be used as a modulator. Usually if it has stereo in/out then the RF will have a stereo signal for the remote TV. Just get the TV/VCR button correct.
-Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

KKlare said:


> Why not just use an old VCR? If the VCR gets a picture and even if the transport is bad, it can be used as a modulator. Usually if it has stereo in/out then the RF will have a stereo signal for the remote TV. Just get the TV/VCR button correct.
> -Ken


Agree, this would work for a low cost alternative.

But if you distribute a VCR with 60 feet x2 or more cable, you might run into a situation where an FM Trap or Dist Amp would benefit.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

I initially tried a cheapo RF modulator and that gave me a less than adequate picture. I recently obtained an old model 5000 Dish receiver which amplifies the signal over the coax output. The coax run to one of the TV's hooked up to it is about 100 feet and I get a very good picture. I don't have the 5000 subscribed to Dish nor do I have it connected to the satellite dish. I have the RCA jack outputs from the 811 hooked into the AUX input jacks on the 5000 which outputs to channel 000 on the 5000. I also have the coax output of a model 510 hooked into the TV antenna input on the 5000. The output on the 510 is set to channel 4 so I have two local channels set up on the 5000, channels 000 and channel 4. I use a UHF remote to turn the 5000 on and off and switch between the two channels from anywhere in my house. I did have to change the address for the remote on the 510 since the 5000 and 510 use the same UHF signal. The 811 UHF remote signal of course is different.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Using a VCR is a good idea however, even if it has a stereo input, the RF output will be mono. Does anyone know of an exception?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Every stereo VCR I have ever owned, or used has only mono output on RF.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Also as a 522 owner, the manual calls out the modulated output as mono as well. I would be interested in knowing if the rest of the receivers that have RF, if those RF outs are MTS or Mono.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I thought the 522 & 625 were supposed to be MTS (stereo) capable? I know the 322 is mono.

A "cheap" place to get a stereo RF modulator (channel 3/4 only, though) is Radio Shack. You want the "Easy Answers™ Stereo DVD Install Kit" (Catalog #: 15-2541), which comes with stuff you don't need (DVD lens cleaner, for example), but at $50, it's about 20% of the cheapest MTS modulator I've seen at SmartHome.

Now, another question: Does anyone know of an inexpensive "injector" box for injecting the output from such a box into a home antenna system? Radio Shack had one 10 years ago (2 models, one for NTSC Channel 3, the other for ch. 4), but they don't carry it anymore. If there is a channel 3 nearby, it can cause interference with the modualted output from your Dish receiver if you use a splitter in reverse.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Foxbat said:


> I thought the 522 & 625 were supposed to be MTS (stereo) capable? I know the 322 is mono.


http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/technology/522/DISH_Player-DVR_522-625_User_Guide.pdf

As you can see in the hard document page 24,.......... I was wrong.  
I had it backwards, TV1 RF is mono, TV2 is Stereo.


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

Foxbat

Channel 3 Combiner

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=183

They also have an amplified model.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

rmoore3d,
Thanks! I never noticed that Dish Store had that, even though I've bought stuff from them before.


----------

